# First box of CCs. Aaah..Cohibas!



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Here are my siglo IIs. Got 'em today. I"m gonna try and hold on to these bad boys for about ten or so years..... i'll try.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

nicely done sir! Give them some time and you will be rewarded.


----------



## alpha8a (Sep 24, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Man those look great.. I haven't ventured to the dark side yet but reading this forum and seeing these posts is making me consider it more every day..


----------



## ewehrum (Mar 11, 2010)

mmm looks good!


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Gorgeous. 

Must....resist....dark side...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Purty eace:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

10 years........Best of luck to you Travis. Just make sure you don't smoke any of them because once you've had one........Let me put it this way it's gets kinda slippery.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Sig IIs are a great choice to age. I second the thought of good luck with ten years. LOL. By the box date your gonna have to wait a little anyway. We'll talk again in 2020, if there are any left by then I'll buy you a new box.:whoo:


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Mmmmm..... Cohibas....


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Smoke one now so you can really appreciate the aging


----------



## SirR (Aug 15, 2009)

holy smokes ... that looks gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Travis just send them to me if you need 10yrs of aging on them, I will be happy to age with them, 
I will be 10 yrs older by then.:focus:

Nice first buy and you have to smoke one now to do a comparison for later!!


----------



## carguy13 (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah, i'll second that. great choice! you will not be dissapointed. the Siglo II is a great cigar.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*"Smoke Em If You Got Em"*


----------



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

Wonderful....

The great thing about this purchase, whether you successfully keep them for ten years or not (and my vote is for not!), is that you will always remember the Sig II as a memorable cigar. More than a wonderful flavor profile, it will hold just a slightly special place for you.

Good for you... and good luck buying your second when this one runs out in about 6 months! 

-SS


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Ha. Thank you all. Well I attempted to put them in my humi and it won't fit!!!! I think I'm gonna get an 18 btl vinotemp off eBay today. I can't wait to smoke one!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

or two or three....


----------



## alpha8a (Sep 24, 2009)

Gluck with the vino. I bought a 28btl recently and am loving it.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ShortyStogie said:


> Wonderful....
> 
> The great thing about this purchase, whether you successfully keep them for ten years or not (and my vote is for not!), is that you will always remember the Sig II as a memorable cigar. More than a wonderful flavor profile, it will hold just a slightly special place for you.
> 
> ...


2 months at most LOL


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Ha. Not many people have faith in me.... me included. Ha. Just bought my vino on ebay, need beads and trays now. Dave I think I can thank you for pushing me off the cliff.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I want a box!!!

Nice selection!!!


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Tasty looking.

This forum is so dangerous.


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Very nice, it's the first 09 box I have seen outside of Cuba so far.

Enjoy.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

The 09 Sig II's are smoking pretty damn good now. I would smoke a few now and then 1 every 6 months or so. You might find that you prefer them rott vs. with some rest/age.


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

I wonder when he will be getting another box. Good buy!


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Fakes!!!!!


Sorry, couldn't resist.


BTW, there's a thread going over in the CC forum about Cohibas. I'm just a little concerned here about expectations. This is a subtle smoke, not in-your-face cuban twang like you'd get in a Partagas for instance.

Now, I'm not one of those super-tasters or anything, so YMMV, but when I first started with CCs, Cohiba didn't do it for me. Coming from Padilla, DPG, Camacho, etc., my palate was just not ready for the nuances. Not sure I'm there yet quite honestly.

All right, this is not at all intended to be pessimistic, just cautionary. If you take your time, sip the cigar instead of pulling on it, and concentrate on the flavors, I'm sure you'll love it!

Steve


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Yea. I'm not getting anything done cos I can't stop starring at em. They're calling me with their mystical powers.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

php007 said:


> Very nice, it's the first 09 box I have seen outside of Cuba so far.
> 
> Enjoy.


The Siglo VI's I ordered last month are 09's, so they must be filtering through.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> The Siglo VI's I ordered last month are 09's, so they must be filtering through.


Interesting. I have seen dozens of 09's come my way. Now 10's, that's a different story. Still waiting for my 1st 2010 box.


----------



## OSV (Feb 13, 2010)

lucky bastard


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Finally pulled the trigger.......on the way


----------



## clintgeek (May 8, 2010)

Ok, I'm going to ask a really stupid question. I feel like I should know the answer to this already. Can you legally obtain or own CCs in the U.S.?


----------



## kutzy33 (Apr 25, 2010)

clintgeek said:


> Ok, I'm going to ask a really stupid question. I feel like I should know the answer to this already. Can you legally obtain or own CCs in the U.S.?


No and no.

Great buy, those Silgo II's look very tasty!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

clintgeek said:


> Ok, I'm going to ask a really stupid question. I feel like I should know the answer to this already. Can you legally obtain or own CCs in the U.S.?


No you cannot.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I've got a box of these on the way, and they are likely to be '09 box code as well. How much time do the Siglo IIs generally take to really meet the hype which surrounds them?


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

That's a great first box of CCs!


----------

